# 4-day Sale! Had anyone bought from this store already?



## astig (Mar 17, 2011)

Did everyone know that emergency seeds have their 4-day sale starting today? Here is the link, 
Emergency Seed Bank - Best Non Hybrid Seeds Available , who had bought one already? It said to give one pack bonus for every purchase.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

At that price you could get as many seeds from a good heirloom seed house online and you can pick the ones that you like (I mean how many folks really like lima beans anyhow?)and are probably better suited for the area you live in.
And if you are going to buy that many seeds and want to propagate them so that they breed true please borrow from the library or even buy outright the book Seed to Seed by Susan Ashworth. All about keeping your seeds pure and how to save them and store them.
Most veggies are simple to keep pure and to save for next year and then some take just a bit of care to keep them pure by bagging the blooms and tagging the fruits for seeds..
Some seed take a bit of processing for them to store or even sprout.


----------



## astig (Mar 17, 2011)

Emerald said:


> At that price you could get as many seeds from a good heirloom seed house online and you can pick the ones that you like (I mean how many folks really like lima beans anyhow?)and are probably better suited for the area you live in.
> And if you are going to buy that many seeds and want to propagate them so that they breed true please borrow from the library or even buy outright the book Seed to Seed by Susan Ashworth. All about keeping your seeds pure and how to save them and store them.
> Most veggies are simple to keep pure and to save for next year and then some take just a bit of care to keep them pure by bagging the blooms and tagging the fruits for seeds..
> Some seed take a bit of processing for them to store or even sprout.


HI emerald,

Thank you for your thoughts on these one and I really appreciate it very much. You are indeed awesome. =) I have your thoughts in mind but I choose to buy their seeds. 
I am amazed by their military grade packaging for the seeds to last longer than anywhere else.

I mean, as of the moment I do not intend to plant the seeds but in the future when disaster I surely will.

But, I will keep the suggestion in mind specially the book you cited because I might be taking many good stuffs from that book.

Thank you very much emerald.

But, if you do not mind, you might try as well the seeds from Emergency seeds because they are really packed well to survive longer and for quality seeds when you need them


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

That's a nice thought but as a few of us here are trying a grow out of survival packed seeds (they are thirty years old) and having such poor luck *I am pretty confident that my seed stock(probably over 200 different types of seed) is fresh and I grow out mine every so many years for fresh stock that I am not gonna hafta buy seeds ever again (unless I see one I don't have that is... I am a plantaholic and there is no cure for that ya know). I grow my garden every year and save seed every year.
Most seeds are viable for many years if cleaned and stored properly but some seeds must be sown and grown at least every other year.. Things like onion/lettuce/leeks/parsnips lose their power to germinate after one to two years, no matter how well they are packed.
Over the past 15 years I have been growing and changing and figuring out which veggies grow best in my area and how to save them. I really feel that while these companies have good intentions (well not all of them) and think that you can just "special" pack seeds and have them last for after TSHTF they are just taking you for a ride.
If you are not a grower of your own foods now- I would start and soon! I have been involved in growing plants/veggies for almost my whole life (except for my wild 20's in Florida that is:sssh: don't tell) you don't want to find that it is much harder to do than you think it is.
My stock of seeds is fresh and rotated thru and built on each and every year.
Mainly only what we will eat-I am not gonna waste time growing stuff that no one likes(been there, done that). Likewise I am not gonna buy seeds of stuff that I will not use.
Sure the types he has in there are ok and proven ol' heirloom types that will produce but the amounts that are listed are not really needed.. Really 1250 tomato seeds? I grow out about 50 to 60 tomato plants a year(usually of about 6 to 8 types) and that is pretty big I do know folks who grow more but if you save seed from one to two big tomatoes you will have enuf seed for many, many, many gardens down the road. Maybe if you are going to give seed to the whole town or maybe plan on trading them by putting together barter packets it might be a good deal.
I'd have rather put my trust in the seed company I use.. I wonder if they include so many due to the fact that many of them will not sprout after a certain time.
Look at this list of just the small northern seed collection.
And then the Large northern seed collection.
They go thru and hand pick the different types of seed that will be in there for each order. (and picked for your area which is totally important) You get full packets(not smaller ones packed just for the collections) and there will be more than enuf there for even a large home garden. They are packed in an airtight can and have a huge shelf life(at least as long as the one you picked) for the price it can not be beat.
I know that other heirloom seed companies also put out collections that are reasonably priced and hand picked for your areas. I just truly hate seeing nice folks ripped off is all.
I hope that you don't think I am being preachy or anything I am not trying to be. I am just a bit passionate about my heirloom plants and my garden. And about getting the best deal. And I am just trying to get others as hooked on heirlooms as I am.
I grew the Rutgers for many years they're okay but there are better tomatoes than that one and that grow better for me and are better tasting.

* See the seed project at the top of this forum.


----------



## astig (Mar 17, 2011)

*you are indeed plantaholic!*

As i read your reply, I can see that you do have a farm as much as a garden. Probably a small family farm?

Well, I must be living near your house so that I have a personal tutor on heirloom seeds and plants anytime I need one. =)

Thank you for these Ideas Emerald.

I keep them in mind.


----------

